
Google is testing a gorgeous new user interface for Calendar - el_duderino
https://thenextweb.com/google/2017/08/14/google-calendar-new-user-interface/
======
lecarore
Sweet ! It would not hurt to clean it up a little and make it responsive so
that it's usable on half a screen. I just hope they'll not remove 90% of the
functions for the sake of looks like they did for Inbox.

